# 37 Iver value



## sqrly (Oct 6, 2013)

I just acquired this 1937 Iver Johnson, that has been very nicely restored.  All chrome replated, 28x1.5 single tubes on metal clad rims, paint heavily touched up and cleared.  For the paint, they saved the original decal areas and blended fresh red around the decals, repainted the white.  Very nicely done.  Looks absolutely beautiful.
Model 87-M 18" frame

I would like to know what it is worth.
Is the faux wood on the metal clad rims correct?
Is the handlebar correct? I cant find an Iver stamp but have not looked under the stem clamp.
What is it missing?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2013)

(can't help myself.....)

If you don't have one, I sell "Fishing licenses"...................................I think it is worth 5 Large mouths, 6 Crappie, 2 Northern's, and a Tiger Musky.


----------



## sqrly (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm not looking for pan fish, I AM deep sea fishing, but not in the "for sale section".

No comparable Iver has sold on Ebay in the last three or six months (whatever the "sold listings" shows) so I have no idea.  I am pretty confidant it is worth more than the 68 cents I paid, but sadly, will probably be less than the 4.7 million dollars I would like to have.


About the fishing, I see others in this section asking value and getting replys all the time.  So while swiming around my hook, I would like to know what range it is worth as shown and what I could do to make it worth more?

I saw a catalog page showing a rack, rear reflector and headlight that I dont have.

Also, I have decided that I want to keep it for myself, but still want to know what I have if my mind ever changes.



P.S. I know your just giving me a hard time Brian, no harm no foul.


----------



## jkent (Oct 6, 2013)

*Zero replies*

The last three times I have asked for values on bikes I have gotten ZERO replies ...... OH did I say zero!
I bought 6 bikes as a lot and had plans to flip the bikes the following weekend at a show, but had no idea what some of the bikes might be worth individually. I just wanted a general idea before I went to the show of what to list the bikes at hell I don't want to run people off with high prices. but at the same time I wanted to try to maximize profit. I picked the bikes up on Tuesday, got home on Wednesday and the show was on Saturday. Words of advise..... If it's not something terribly rare and for sale. your fishing in a dried up pond and without a hook around here.


----------



## jkent (Oct 6, 2013)

Here is a whole new can of worms  
but don't expect to put them on any hooks.


----------



## sqrly (Oct 6, 2013)

Like you, I bought it to flip, but have decided to keep it because it is rideable and non of my other bikes are rideable.  But I still would like to know the value.

BTW, thanks for the worms, they are tasty since I caught no fish.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 6, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Like you, I bought it to flip, but have decided to keep it because it is rideable and non of my other bikes are rideable.  But I still would like to know the value.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the worms, they are tasty since I caught no fish.




There are a few comparable bikes owned by CABE members.  Just search for them, then privately PM the owners for advice if you truly want to know.  That's what I'd do.  It seems when people provide what it's worth publicly it does open a can of worms about lowballing particularly when the low baller is looking to buy it.  Also lot's of swaps and auctions this weekend so just be patient.

Beautiful bike by the way and these seem to be fairly rare.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 6, 2013)

Too new for me but have to say it is a handsome bike.
Probably worth around $1,200.00.
Just my lone opinion.


----------



## jkent (Oct 7, 2013)

Gary,
I tried that too. Didn't get a response


----------



## squeedals (Oct 7, 2013)

As we all know.......any bike is only worth what someone is willing to pay. This is a top notch resto, more that I would do as I like to keep some parts original if I can. Maybe this was a basket case and a complete overhaul was needed, but I'll bet whoever did it, paid some big bucks to do it. Like old cars and I've restored a couple along with bikes, we can never expect to get our money back....good luck with that! On 5the BAY this could sell for a lot.....a guess......up to $2000 or more......or it could sit without a bid. Past auction prices on similar bikes MIGHT be a clue, but not a set price or a guarantee. It’s the nature of the hobby. So……..asking anyone, even the old timers here about a price idea and you’ll probably get quotes all over the board. We would all like to hear “ why that bike is worth $6000 or maybe even $10,000” But……I’m a tight wad and I’d say “ It’s worth around $1100” and then I’d offer to buy it! 

Spit it out......what did you pay for it?


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 7, 2013)

start at $2500 then go down.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2013)

You know me so well Sqrly!

I will take Gary's advice and pm with my always spot-on appraisal.....


----------



## kccomet (Oct 7, 2013)

id say around 200 dollars. ill pm my address of where to ship it. i sold a nice original 3 or 5 years ago on ebay, it brought 12 to 14 dont really remember. if your not fishing and really want to keep it its what its worth now, next month next year 5 years its hard to say. these bikes in general dont always go up. some models are hot a few stay hot. its a beautiful bike


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 7, 2013)

WOW! That is a sweet Super Mobike! It is quite rare! I have seen pics of 3 Mobikes total! The Faux wood rim finish is original and you are missing the rear rack. Handlebars could of been original, crossbars were an upgrade in the day. Figure this, if tires hold air - 2-300 bucks. Tank alone - 2-400 bucks. I would guesstimate it is worth 2K or better. Ride it like you stole it! Whats the serial number?


----------



## sqrly (Oct 7, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Spit it out......what did you pay for it?



Warning, reader may need tissue.  Pausing...   Pausing...  Pausing...  Pausing...  Pausing...

I paid $300 for it.  And there is no way I will even entertain selling it for three digits.  I like it a lot, and I stole it without risk of the cops chasing me.





schwinndoggy said:


> WOW! That is a sweet Super Mobike! It is quite rare! I have seen pics of 3 Mobikes total! The Faux wood rim finish is original and you are missing the rear rack. Handlebars could of been original, crossbars were an upgrade in the day. Figure this, if tires hold air - 2-300 bucks. Tank alone - 2-400 bucks. I would guesstimate it is worth 2K or better. Ride it like you stole it! Whats the serial number?



I wonder how much a rack and the headlight is gonna cost me?  Is the rack supposed to be color matched or black?






I need to keep the bike for a few months at the minimum, so I can get some photographs with it.  Then a nice hard tire safety would be better than cash.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 7, 2013)

You would have to look under the stem clamp to verify if the bars are IJ, what is not original to that bike is the dropstand and clip and possibly the saddle.
As to value, you are caught in the nexus...not going to get top dollar the way it was restored around decals and the diamonds are not crisp and w/o pinstriping, and folks that favor original paint will hit the ceiling pretty quick on it.
Additionally, a 28" singletube is not as desirable as a balloon tire model mobicycle and there are not a lot of IJ collectors comparably speaking.
The good news is that you still "stole" it with your bid and any octagon tank iver is a very rare iver.
Forget about finding a rack, you'll sell it before that happens and yes, it would have matched the frame fork paint.
Personally, I thinking 1200.00 is about right without electrification in today's economy, but there's only one way to find out.
Chris


----------



## squeedals (Oct 8, 2013)

$300? Man.......someone was sleeping.............if it were an auction, the seller was an idiot for not putting a reserve on it. That's like starting a fire with $100 bills.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 8, 2013)

Unfortunately this bicycle is worth more in pieces.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Unfortunately this bicycle is worth more in pieces.




I'm sorry, but I just don't agree with this one.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 8, 2013)

But I want the tank!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2013)

Ahhhhh, now I see!
But he said he is gonna keep it anyhoo.
Sqrly never parts antway. I would never speak to him again.....


----------



## sqrly (Oct 8, 2013)

I will part the tank!  $2500 and I keep the rest of the bike.  To itemize,
$1 for the tank
$49 for the shipping
$450 for health insurance, incase I skin a knuckle
$2000 for my shame in parting a good bike
____________________________________
Total = $2500


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2013)

Possible trade bait.....


----------



## Iverider (Oct 8, 2013)

I noticed a couple of the other bikes in that auction were funky looking with wrong forks even though they were restored.

Here are the pages out of the 1936 catalog for the Super Mobike


----------



## sqrly (Oct 8, 2013)

Thats the stuff I love!!!  I still have to keep the Iver for a bit while I take some fall photographs.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2013)

My birthday's coming.... may I have the Iver?


----------

